# Propagating Leucadendrons (cone bush)



## Dennis

Two of these plants Leucadendron salignum x laureolum (Safari Sunset) and Leucadendron laureolum x elimense (Rosette (PBR)) are thriving in my garden. 
I would like to propagate these plants and wondered if any of you have had any success with cuttings as my two attempts have failed, well not strictly true as one cutting is still alive and looking healthy but with no sign of growth in almost 18 months. 
Any tips appreciated.

Maybe one for travelling man as i think they are native to SA.


----------



## canoeman

Growing Leucadendron salignum

Cultivars and hybrids can only be propagated vegetatively. Cuttings have to be made from semi-hardwood, 6-10 cm long, of the current season's growth. The cuttings are dipped for about four seconds in a rooting hormone solution and placed in a growing house with bottom heat (25ºC) and intermittent mist. The cuttings grow fast and are ready to be planted out after a year.



Author: H G Jamieson


----------



## travelling-man

Bob,

'Fraid I don't know but have a friend who should be able to help with a tip or two so I've passed your question onto him and will get back to you with any advice he might be able to offer.


----------



## Dennis

Thanks Canoe
They are lovely plants, one specimen i have is over 6ft tall and at this time of year are looking their best.
I will take some cuttings and give it a go.


----------



## Dennis

travelling-man said:


> Bob,
> 
> 'Fraid I don't know but have a friend who should be able to help with a tip or two so I've passed your question onto him and will get back to you with any advice he might be able to offer.


Thanks T man
I bet they look wonderful in their native environment.


----------



## travelling-man

Dennis

Yes, they look wonderful.


----------



## travelling-man

Dennis

My friend recommended these links:

Leucadendron salignum 

Leucadendron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

IN VITRO PROPAGATION OF LEUCADENDRON LAUREOLUM X L. SALIGNUM CV. SAFARI SUNSET: ULTRASTRUCTURAL AND ANATOMICAL STUDIES OF REGENERATED PLANTLETS 

Hope that helps.


----------

